# grill grids: porcelain coated cast iron vs stainless steel?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm still confused on that one. I want to buy a grill, the Broil King Sovereign XL (or XLS) 90. The difference between the two models is the XL has "Heavy-duty porcelain coated cast iron cooking grids" while the XLS has "Solid 3/8" stainless steel cooking grids".

Which is best? I was under the impression that with grills, the absolute best is plain old cast iron. Then stainless steel. Then porcelain coated cast iron.

But on Broil King's site I read:

*Cast Iron Cooking Grids *
Experienced chefs will tell you nothing performs better than cast iron for its ability to retain heat and provide superior searing power. Each grid weighs in excess of 7 lbs, giving you maximum searing power.

*Solid Stainless Steel Cooking Grids*
Broil King's 3/8" diameter stainless steel cooking grids provide excellent heat retention and trouble free maintenance.

So it seems obvious that cast iron is the better, Heavy Duty (vs "Solid"), experienced-chef endorsed choice... or is it? Experienced chefs love cast iron, but do they really love porcelain coated cast iron? Hmmm, this they don't say.

Stainless Steel seems to be more expensive, but that probably doesn't mean much. On the other hand, all their high-end grills are sold exclusively with porcelain coated cast iron grids - no choice of stainless steel. But with other brands, the porcelain coated cast iron grids are the low-end choice, while higher-end models come with stainless steel. 

What's your opinion?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Porcelain will eventually discolour and then flake off. A grill gets considerable abuse from brushing and scraping, and since the porcelain is a coating, it just won't last.

My choice is the s/s. They don't rust--much, won't crack or break off (if you drop them, or let something drop on them) and are easier to clean and to oil.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your feedback! That's a very good argument in favor of Stainless Steel, definitely.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never owned this brand but I prefer SS grates. Porcelain coating eventually fails.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great, thanks for the added feedback. SS it is!


----------



## peterflemg80 (May 27, 2009)

I prefer barbecue grills because porcelain coating fades gradually.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So do you mean you prefer stainless steel grids?


----------

